# Budget used grinder - please help - new user



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

I just purchased a Gaggia Classic pre-philips version (after reading lot of blogs). Next thing is to buy rancilio silvia wand, get OPV mod done and buy non pressurized basket.

But I understand that even after doing all these upgrades/mod's it will not produce a good espresso unless I have a good grinder. I am on budget and cant buy an expensive grinder (may be in future). Can someone suggest me which grinder I can get to start with? I want to spend around £50 and get a decent used grinder to start brewing.

I am new to coffee world and to this forum so please be easy.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Welcome, for your budget I'd go with a hand grinder. Takes a little bit longer to grind, but the bonus is you can use it anywhere so great for days out etc.

Did your machine not come with non-pressurised baskets?


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Thank you. How about electric one? Is delonghi KG79 any good?

i was told the one I got are pressurised baskets


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

sachin_rait said:


> Thank you. How about electric one? Is delonghi KG79 any good?
> 
> i was told the one I got are pressurised baskets


Probably not tbh. For one thing, it won't be able to grind fine enough. Might be ok with a pressurised basket but it will hold you back. Looks like they sell for around £30 to £45 (quick google), if that's you budget, then stick with a hand grinder as it'll give you a decent enough grind for your machine with unpressurised baskets.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

Iberital mc2. You're not anywhere near Bristol are you? I've an old one to flog.


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

Unfortunately I am in London. Do you think you post is an option?


----------



## sachin_rait (Dec 8, 2015)

I mean I can pay the postage.


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I'd rather avoid that to be honest, but keep an eye on here and ebay/gumtree and one will pop up in no time.


----------



## yardbent (Aug 8, 2015)

> hi........for £50 i would defo get a hand grinder whilst saving up should you eventually desire an electric/burr grinder
> 
> BUT
> 
> ...


----------



## amansherg (Nov 30, 2015)

I would save that £50 and put it towards a better grinder, either hand grind for now or possibly get your local roaster to grind up for you - it'll be better than the supermarket stuff.

Alternatively I have a Bodum Bistro Conical Burr thing (unmodded) that you can have if you're willing to pick up from North London. It's definitely not the best thing in the world and won't give you consistently fine grinds but will start you off if you don't want to hand grind.

There are also some mods on this forum to improve the grind quality of this grinder - I was going to go down this route but bought a Super Jolly instead









Now here's to hoping I don't get shot for mentioning Bodum


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Thats a nice offer from aman above, I bought a hand grinder when I first started out and regretted it. They may do a slightly better job that some of the cheap electric burr grinders but they take an absolute age to grind for espresso, and if you get the grind wrong and have to change the setting and do it all again you will want to throw it out of a window in no time.


----------



## pcdoc (Dec 4, 2015)

I've got the Krups GVX2 and to me it's brilliant, espresso grind it produces is really fine. On the finest setting the coffee looks like dark brown plain flour.


----------



## flibble (Feb 27, 2013)

Here is an option,

Graef 702, amazon warehouse (15% off at checkout until the 20th I think). Much better than krups or delonghi, and almost in budget delivered.

The slight issue is its from Germany - so german plug, but I just bought one and changed the plug.

It will be even cheaper if you have a free foreign currency credit card, but I used the amazon conversion rate and mine came in about £50 delivered.

http://www.amazon.de/gp/offer-listing/B00EO26GGC/ref=sr_1_3_olp?ie=UTF8&qid=1449844466&sr=8-3&keywords=graef&condition=used


----------



## Dr Blunderbrain (Dec 24, 2015)

I've picked up the Krups grinder as a starter grinder. First run is Xmas day so fingers crossed.


----------



## Ian. (Mar 6, 2016)

Grahamg said:


> Iberital mc2. You're not anywhere near Bristol are you? I've an old one to flog.


Was just looking through the forum for budget grinder advice. I'm in Bristol and am after a budget grinder if it's still available?


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

I travel to kings cross every week and I was about to post my MC2 in the for sale section. If you're interested (and I'm not breaking any rules), PM me and I'll mail some photos tomorrow.


----------



## rmblack78 (Oct 9, 2014)

Ha! Didn't see how old the thread was on Tapatalk!


----------



## Kraig89 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm looking for a budget hand grinder and recommendations


----------

